

Pre-Return Interview with Steve Jobs: "What happened to Apple?" - dr_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGciAnjEf0g&feature=related

======
michaelpinto
I'm pretty sure that's from Adam Smith's Money World a show that ran on PBS
back in the day.

